
Meteor 0.5.7 released: major scaling update, new DDP version, EJSON - debergalis
https://www.meteor.com/blog/2013/02/21/meteor-057-major-scaling-update-new-ddp-version-ejson
======
jcampbell1
I got my first taste of Meteor at a meetup in NYC on Tuesday night. I hacked
something together with no experience in about 30 minutes that would be a pain
to write in anything else, and completely trivial to write in Meteor. In fact
I didn't bother to read the documentation. The app is a shared grocery list:
<http://www.teamgrocery.com/>

The app never deletes anything, and I suppose a grocery list shared among all
HN users should get overwhelmed really quickly :)

I can't remember the last time I have had so much fun playing with a new
framework. Meteor is going to be my goto technology for hackathons/prototypes.

~~~
ncrit
Shows an empty list for me and hangs, can't input anything...

------
throw_away_acc
There's no place except on HN where Meteor gets regular attention, upvotes and
always the same fan posts (i.e., "Meteor is going to be my goto technology",
"The Meteor guys are moving fast").

Guys, this is all so obvious.

EDIT: downvoting won't help, people aren't that stupid, $11M funding and
sponsored posts are no reason to use any framework

~~~
debergalis
[meteor dev and OP] Sorry to see this here. I don't know any of the people who
commented here so far. I just smiled reading their stories -- they're the
reason we work so hard on this project.

If you're ever in SF, come to a Devshop and meet some of the community in
person. I think it will change your impression. <http://www.meetup.com/Meteor-
SFBay/events/103016662/>

~~~
geoffschmidt
If he can't make it to SF, he could also come to a Meteor meetup group in
Chicago, Minneapolis, Paris, Toronto, Vancouver, New York, Zurich,
Philadelphia, Boston, The Hague, Johannesburg, Portland, LA, London, Austin,
or Hong Kong.

[http://meteor.com/blog/2013/02/06/meteor-devshop-0-share-
kno...](http://meteor.com/blog/2013/02/06/meteor-devshop-0-share-knowledge-
not-germs)

------
kiba
As a developer using meteor, most of the changelog is a bunch of technical
"jumbo humbo" to me. However, the full release notes said something about
"performance" for some day to day operation, and that's all I need to hear.

I must note that meteor does seems to excel at being absurdly trivial to get
things done. It also isn't quite of a heavyweight to learn as compared to
other frameworks.

(I am working on a time tracking app that's coming rather nicely)

------
themgt
We just got Meteor compiling on Pogoapp (using a buildpack which uses meteor's
git/master, so incorporates these updates[1]), and I booted up open source
demo apps whipped up by a couple London developers after a chat in #meteor
IRC:

<https://github.com/alanshaw/meteor-blackboard>

<https://github.com/olizilla/goto-meteor>

here's live demos (you can use zoom in both):

<http://blackboard.pogoapp.com>

<http://meteor-goto.pogoapp.com/>

Be sure to check go take a look at the code, or lack thereof - really
impressive stuff. Since looking just a few months ago, the whole meteor
ecosystem seems to have expanded and matured at a pretty incredible clip.

[1]: <https://github.com/oortcloud/heroku-buildpack-meteorite>

------
siculars
So can someone tell me what the monetization scheme is for Meteor and other
frameworks like it? Is there one? Or is this purely for the joy of the code?
Seriously...

~~~
geoffschmidt
Meteor CEO here. miles_matthias's got it right.

We think of it like the difference between git and GitHub. git is free and
open source, both the client and the server. But many people prefer to use
GitHub, which puts a nice management interface on top of the server. And if
you are a company and want GitHub inside your firewall, then you can write a
check and download GitHub Enterprise, which is a copy of GitHub that comes as
a machine image that you start on your own hardware.

Our plan is to build nice management tools for Meteor deployments, and make
money primarily by selling an enterprise-ready version of those tools to
companies that are large enough to need them, analogous to GitHub Enterprise.

Ultimately the big idea behind the company is to improve the developer
experience of the entire application lifecycle, from writing your app, to
testing it, to deploying it, to monitoring and scaling it. I think that modern
frameworks need a story for all of these pieces.

------
iamclovin
For folks who'd like to try out Meteor in the browser without any local
installs, we just wrote a blog post on how you can do so on Action.IO:
[http://blog.action.io/2013/02/21/build-meteor-apps-in-the-
br...](http://blog.action.io/2013/02/21/build-meteor-apps-in-the-browser-with-
actionio-and-mongolab.html)

(Disclosure: I'm one of the guys working on action.io - we're private beta now
but sending out invites at a pretty fast clip)

------
RoboTeddy
The Meteor guys are moving fast. This is awesome. I can't wait until all the
current methods of creating web apps are obsolete.

~~~
debergalis
[core dev] Four of us are not "guys" :) They move fast too!

~~~
shawn-butler
Seriously, we have to moderate the use of the word "guys" now?

It's a colloquialism for "people" in the plural. Although it is kind of
interesting that it is common to use "guys" to describe either a group of men,
or a mixed-gender group of people but I don't think anyone would use it to
refer to a group consisting solely of women.

~~~
siculars
true. further, many languages refer to a group of women in the feminine, a
group of men in the masculin and a mixed group in the masculin.

------
rayhano
Interesting to read such polar views about Meteor.

At Wigwamm, we wanted to build a user experience that was simple. A real-time
auction and an auction catalogue full of full screen photographs.

We discussed at length whether Meteor would allow us to do everything we
needed. The conclusion was interesting: if it's not simple, if doing through
Meteor is too hard, we probably don't want/need to do it.

For us, it's nice to work with technology that genuinely pushes boundaries.

Little plug: we're London UK based, so if you're local, love building products
that help people and want to build in pure JavaScript/Meteor, please get in
touch (@WigwammHQ on twitter)

------
xulescu
If Meteorite is the Package Manager for Meteor, why are the two not in sync?
E.g. like npm for node?

